# panasonic mod. sa-ak47 no gira el disco



## lus2134 (Mar 28, 2008)

tengo un componente panasonic mod. sa-ak47 el problema no lee los discos causa estaban fuera de lugar 2partes donde se almacenan los disco se colocan y leen los discos sin ningun problema, bueno en la tableta donde esta la salida de audio tenia problema de soldadura y se resolda y se decide tambien lubricar los motores del compac disc y luego se arma el componente, ya instalado el compac no gira ay enfoque, el motor de arrastre funciona se decide haceer una prueba con otro circuito del compac y lo mismo no logro ubicar el problema,en donde empezar a checar ya que no logro ubicar este problema del giro del disco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Si el laser esta muy desgastado tambien da este error, o sea, intenta enfocar pero al no tener suficiente potencia cree que no hay disco.
Ha veces logra detectar algo y gira un ratito pero sigue dando el error de no hay disco.

Prueba con un disco original o sea plateado.

Limpia la lente con un algodoncillo de las orejas ligeramente humedecido (humedo, como menos agua mejor)

Revisa que se coloque perfectamente centrado el disco.


----------



## lus2134 (Mar 28, 2008)

hola tiopepe123 gracias por tu sugerencia probare la opcion, al principio enfocaba y reconocia lo mas rapido y no daba el problema de trabajo de reconocer en cualquier disco,cuando se le dio mantenimiento como dije al principio y se ensambla ya no funciona talvez algo se movio pero probare gracias.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 28, 2008)

El algodoncito que este mojado con alcohol isopropilico,y de paso soplale por los laterales de la lente con aire puro,Hay una cosa que no me gusta,dices que resoldaste circuitos.....en muchos circuitos si metes un soldador normal, te lo cargas....tienen que ser soldadores desacoplados de a red que trabaja normalmente a 24 voltios y son regulables......alomejor es que con el voltaje derivado del soldador se jodio algun integrado....a mi antaño me paso en alguna ocacion.......SUERTE


----------



## lus2134 (May 30, 2008)

dejando el componente a un lado y despues analizando las probabilidades del porque el fallo del c.d. decido volver a cambiar la tableta del c.d. y medir y checar los motores o sea todo el ensamble optico y tambien la puesta a tiempo del mecanismo del c.d. todo bien, ahora se bloqueo el componente talvez por los 3 intentos del desarme y armar el mecanismo, el problema ahora es al dar la orden de encendido en el display aparece el problema  "change" y no responde los cambios de la radio,tape,aux. doy la orden de sacar la charola sale error en el display, como puedo desbloquearlo o el componente de plano ya no sirve sobre todo si el micro ya es parte del problema. una sugerencia para desbloquealo y talvez despues conseguir el manual de servicio para tratar de interpretar el porque fallo el c.d.


----------

